# Question for BOs *a little long, sorry!*



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

I am thinking of approaching the BO of where I currently ride and offering to exercise (ride or lunge) any of her horses for her.

Basically, here is the deal:

I have been out of riding consistently for about 6 years. I have recently been taking lessons with this BO, but only for about a month or so. My plan is to purchase a horse within the next year or so. I would consider myself VERY capable with handling horses as well as a very capable rider as well. I am a little rusty, but even the BO has complimented me on my riding skills. We seem to have a very good connection and have definitely built somewhat of a bond.

I really NEED to build my riding muscles back up again, but it is going to take a really long time to do this with one lesson a week for about an hour.

I was entertaining the thought of offering to ride the BO's horses (mainly for exercise or anything specific she would want me to work on with them) a few times a week. I would do this for free since I have the time and it is for my benefit as well.

Just a tidbit of background, this barn is what I would consider on the small side. Maybe 20 horses or so with maybe 5-6 being ridden each day in lessons. In the conversations I have had with her, she has several horses she wouldnt consider lesson horses due to them needing a more experienced rider. The riders at this barn are mainly younger children with a few intermediate riders sprinkled in. Its pretty much the BO and a stablehand running the operation.

As a BO, have you been approached with this situation before? If so, how did you respond? Would it make you uncomfortable?

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm not a BO, but I actually do this for someone, and it's a win win situation if you think about it, you get to ride for free, and the BO gets their horses exercised for free. I would not feel uncomfortable if I was asked this. Maybe ask in a type of way that's like, if you ever need any of your horses to be worked I'm available. It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I say go for it. I'm not a BO, but it would seem to be in both of your best interest to do this. You get more experience/exercise and she gets her horses worked.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> I'm not a BO, but I actually do this for someone, and it's a win win situation if you think about it, you get to ride for free, and the BO gets their horses exercised for free. I would not feel uncomfortable if I was asked this. Maybe ask in a type of way that's like, if you ever need any of your horses to be worked I'm available. It doesn't hurt to ask.


Thanks for the response Erika. This is kinda how I was viewing this as well, but wanted some additional opinions maybe from the other view.

I am a very responsible 27 year old individual and, while I do have daily obligations (full time job from 7-4pm), the barn is literally 2 minutes from my house and from my visits at the barn, it really seems that the BO would really benefit from a little help.

I just dont want her to feel obligated to me or feel uncomfortable in any way.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

DubyaS6 said:


> Thanks for the response Erika. This is kinda how I was viewing this as well, but wanted some additional opinions maybe from the other view.
> 
> I am a very responsible 27 year old individual and, while I do have daily obligations (full time job from 7-4pm), the barn is literally 2 minutes from my house and from my visits at the barn, it really seems that the BO would really benefit from a little help.
> 
> I just dont want her to feel obligated to me or feel uncomfortable in any way.



I think if you say it in a casual way, I dont think she'll feel obligated to say yes. Maybe a light bulb will go off in her head..and she'll realize what a great idea it is.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It can never hurt to ask. Just be willing to gracefully accept whatever their answer is.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks MN and AB-I would definitely understand if the answer were no.

I have another lesson tomorrow, so I will mention it then and see what she says


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't consider myself a barn owner, as I only board 2 other peoples' horses besides my own, however I have on several occasions responded to ads to have people come ride my horses on a weekly basis. As I have 6 horses of my own, and only 1 butt, it's a big help to me. However, I am extremely careful that the people I contract to ride my horses are 1 experienced riders, I don't hire beginners to ride my horses, I give lessons for that - and 2, that they will follow my instructions and style of riding to a T. I am very particular about how my horses have been trained to respond and don't want anyone messing that up. I would advise you to be very clear with the BO, should she decide to have you ride for her - in EXACTLY what she wants done and EXACTLY how she wants them rode, so you are truly doing her a service as well as yourself!

As everyone mentioned, it never hurts to ask!


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Indy, that really helps.

I figured since the BO has seen me ride, she will be able to say whether she believes I am capable. Also, since I am taking instruction from her, I was hoping that would make her feel even more confident of me riding them for her.

I can understand and appreciate you wanting your horses trained and ridden the way you want them to be. I have owned 2 horses previously and I would feel the exact same way!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

As a BO myself - I would say if you approached and offered to lease - I would be more open. Then the ball is in her court to offer you a free lease versus a paid lease.

Just walking up and offering to ride my horses for me - I would be a bit taken aback that you may be trying to tell me I don't do enough with my horses or they need more work.

You also have to think of it from her view - if you 'lets' you ride her horses, what does she say if someone else asks? As a BO - we have to have the appearance of being neutral - no favorites. Otherwise we are looking a politics and the dreaded barn drama.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am not a BO either, and I can see that it does no harm to ask, but I personally would not ask. 
The horses that you are talking about are considered to be for an advanced rider, and as you are not taking lessons on them yet I think it might be a bit soon. Unless you consider yourself to be more of an advanced rider.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

mls said:


> As a BO myself - I would say if you approached and offered to lease - I would be more open. Then the ball is in her court to offer you a free lease versus a paid lease.
> 
> Just walking up and offering to ride my horses for me - I would be a bit taken aback that you may be trying to tell me I don't do enough with my horses or they need more work.
> 
> You also have to think of it from her view - if you 'lets' you ride her horses, what does she say if someone else asks? As a BO - we have to have the appearance of being neutral - no favorites. Otherwise we are looking a politics and the dreaded barn drama.


Thank you! This is what I was looking for. Unfortunately, I do not want to lease someone else's horse. Kinda like leasing a car to me, just dont choose to go that route. So, I would definitely not offer to lease and then have to say, uhhh actually I dont want to when she doesnt offer the free lease. I can also understand the neutral position and not wanting to say yes to me vs. saying no to someone else. I would keep our agreement very professional and only between us, however it may eventually come out or be obvious to other riders.



AlexS said:


> I am not a BO either, and I can see that it does no harm to ask, but I personally would not ask.
> The horses that you are talking about are considered to be for an advanced rider, and as you are not taking lessons on them yet I think it might be a bit soon. Unless you consider yourself to be more of an advanced rider.


Alex, I would definitely consider myself rusty, however I would also consider myself very "capable". I say "capable" because when I think of an advanced rider, I think of Grand Prix riders or equivalent. Let's just say, I wouldnt DARE offer to ride someone else's horse(s) if I didnt think I was capable of not only being in control, but adding to that horse's knowledge as well.

I will most likely not say anything to her tomorrow. Maybe I will get to know her a little better and just see if she needs some help in other areas first, not necessarily having to do with riding the horses. It just really does seem like she could use an extra hand at times. Even helping the younger children tacking up...its like there isnt enough of her to go around since she is trying to run the operation herself. 

I just dont want to overstep my bounds.

mls, would you feel more comfortable if someone offered to help you with barn tasks until you got to know them on a more personal level?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

How about going the sneak route and saying that you want more riding time to build muscles etc. and does she know anyone would might be interested in you exercising their horse for them?


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

AlexS said:


> How about going the sneak route and saying that you want more riding time to build muscles etc. and does she know anyone would might be interested in you exercising their horse for them?


Ooooh, that IS pretty sneaky 

I will feel her out...like I said, we really get along very well. She is a very sweet individual and I think she really likes me. I know anyone can say that, but she really seems to like to talk to me. I am there almost 3 hours everytime I ride LOL.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

DubyaS6 said:


> Ooooh, that IS pretty sneaky
> 
> I will feel her out...like I said, we really get along very well. She is a very sweet individual and I think she really likes me. I know anyone can say that, but she really seems to like to talk to me. I am there almost 3 hours everytime I ride LOL.


Sounds like a good plan! Hope it goes well.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Most BOs already have a policy in mind for extra riding time/exercising. I think you should just ask her what hers is. Some will let you work with horses for free, if it is one not doing a lot of work. In my case, I charge a small hourly fee ($10) for any student of mine that wants to get in an extra hour here or there, but I won't just let them come ride for free, even if they are very capable. That way I don't have to worry about playing favorites. Everyone who is at an advanced enough level to handle extra riding is given the opportunity, if they want to pay for it. They are using my horses, my facility, and my equipment, so this is basically a "rental fee". But every BO is different.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> Most BOs already have a policy in mind for extra riding time/exercising. I think you should just ask her what hers is. Some will let you work with horses for free, if it is one not doing a lot of work. In my case, I charge a small hourly fee ($10) for any student of mine that wants to get in an extra hour here or there, but I won't just let them come ride for free, even if they are very capable. That way I don't have to worry about playing favorites. Everyone who is at an advanced enough level to handle extra riding is given the opportunity, if they want to pay for it. They are using my horses, my facility, and my equipment, so this is basically a "rental fee". But every BO is different.


That makes complete sense! Thank you for commenting!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

DubyaS6 said:


> mls, would you feel more comfortable if someone offered to help you with barn tasks until you got to know them on a more personal level?


I just had this very situation. We have a few new boarders and one came with a 'tag along' friend. For liability purposes - the tag along leases from one of the new boarders but does not pay anything. (none of my business as long as all of the paperwork is covered) She has already offered to help around the barn. Does not know me and does not know the horses or the routine. 

It's not personal - it's professional. You do not need to 'know' someone to work with them.

Leasing is an excellent way to solidify your skills and to explore the depth of owning a horse. You can get your feet wet without being overwhelmed.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

mls said:


> Leasing is an excellent way to solidify your skills and to explore the depth of owning a horse. You can get your feet wet without being overwhelmed.


I agree with this completely. Maybe I didnt say this before, but I have owned horses in the past and I have also boarded at several facilities. I just dont *currently *own a horse.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

You know I asked her if I could work around the barn in order to get some more Riding time and she seemed okay with it. 

I gotta ask her about it again to see if she thinks it be okay.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

She approached me yesterday and talked a little about it. She is looking for someone (maybe like high school kid is what she sad) to work cleaning stalls, etc. She needs someone that can be there at a consistent time everyday which makes sense.

For the cleaning the stalls, etc. I really wouldnt be available to work the times that she needs due to my full time job.

She did say that she would probably have a few other things I could do and she said she would get back with me.

EB-never hurts to ask!


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

DubyaS6 said:


> She approached me yesterday and talked a little about it. She is looking for someone (maybe like high school kid is what she sad) to work cleaning stalls, etc. She needs someone that can be there at a consistent time everyday which makes sense.
> 
> For the cleaning the stalls, etc. I really wouldnt be available to work the times that she needs due to my full time job.
> 
> ...


 
I wish I knew about that sooner or I would have taken the offer.


----------

